# 36, 48, 72, 96, volt which, is best & why



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Easy answer the lowest voltage that meets your design criteria.

Why? The lower the voltage the less expensive the parts, the part count is also reduced. Also battery packs are less expensive on the low voltage end.

If you are using an EV to save money over a gasser only the low voltage systems AKA 48/72v really shine on cost savings, above that and your cost saving gets moved out too far. 36v is OK as well but really not usable on anything other than an in town scooter.


----------



## griz (Dec 4, 2009)

OK, that makes since. so what 48/72 volt system would you put together?


----------

